
Show HN: Caret 2.0 – Markdown Editor with Focus on Productivity - erusev
https://caret.io/v2
======
borekb
I'm a happy user of this editor after trying almost everything that's on the
market. In v2, the highlights for me are:

\- In-place preview like on GitHub (as opposed to side-by-side preview which I
find a bit distracting)

\- Command palette – Ctrl+Shift+P

\- Proportional fonts

\- Delete line (tiny thing but I use it a lot in other editors)

\- Configurable keyboard shortcuts

Thanks guys for all the work you put in Caret!

------
brudgers
An old discussion for reference:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10587873](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10587873)

------
anotheryou
Looks cool! My major problem though is that I'm fragmented across editors
(currently between visual studio, atom and notepad++) and I can only try to
match funcionality with some plugins.

Most important for me: vim keybindings, search highlighting

What I whished for in a markdown editor: rendered markdown (does not have to
be custom CSS) without hiding the markup. (So title hirarchies become visible,
images show etc)

------
hkdobrev
The new website is quite cool with all of the new animations showing off the
features!

------
dshalvardjiev
Cool!

